# Sub-Woofer



## Ryan Fater (Nov 26, 2010)

I did a search and really didnt find anything. I was looking to hook up a subwoofer in my 300bh. I have a Jenson radio and has no sub aux out on the back. What I was thinking is getting a pac adaptor hooking that up behind the radio. Hooking up a home theater powered subwoofer to the rca from the pac. So do you think this will work or any better ideas?? I dont wanta shack the wheels but want it to sound good!!!


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

these jenson systems are not designed for "Good sound" I agree they they could be a little better, but im guessing Keystone and any other RV Mfg is thinking about the radio going so loud they your fellow campers will say...Oh oh, theres that guy...the tinny sound is for your campsite only...not the entire campground...I would love to have some kicking sound for when im working on the TT or doing yard work, but I dont think you'll get it unless you swap the speakers at least. just my 2 cents. BTW, nice choice of TT. We have the same


----------



## Ryan Fater (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks I love my TT. I am not looking to piss people off. I live in mine during the week and I watch tons of movies so I would like a little bass not tons. I dont want people to hear it outside but for me to enjoy so good movie sound inside.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Ryan Fater said:


> Thanks I love my TT. I am not looking to piss people off. I live in mine during the week and I watch tons of movies so I would like a little bass not tons. I dont want people to hear it outside but for me to enjoy so good movie sound inside.


I replaced the stock speakers with Sony "Explodes" and they fit perfect while kicking up the sound quality alot. I too have been thinking about putting a sub under the dinette to help with the movies.


----------



## RVdogs (May 5, 2010)

4ME said:


> I replaced the stock speakers with Sony "Explodes" and they fit perfect while kicking up the sound quality alot. I too have been thinking about putting a sub under the dinette to help with the movies.


Do they fit every speaker location, or only the interior?


----------



## 2xx2xy (Feb 2, 2009)

I placed a 120v powered sub under the jack knife sofa. Changed out the jensen for one that also plays dvd's. It's fun to now watch a movie and get a message at the same time!


----------



## Ryan Fater (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes thats what I did. Got a 120volt polk psw10 and hooked up a pac adapter. The rca's connected to that to the sub. Sounds great!!!!!!!!


----------

